# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Is 24 Too Young To Have a Hair Transplant?

## tbtadmin

This is a great question. I have a lot of patients between 18  26 that ask the same question.  I really feel there is no specific age to make someone an appropriate candidate for hair transplantation. I think it depends on many different factors, including your age, the amount of hair loss you [...]

More...

----------


## Mr. 4000

yes 

TOO YOUNG

if they think their hairloss will stop in their late 20's and 30's and 40's they are dreaming

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

I disagree, with some specific limitations.

If a 24 year old rolls in to the office and has a family history where everyone is class 7...I suggest they plan for the worst and get on meds and see me yearly for a while before considering surgery.  I'd say about 10% of those guys return yearly.  I'd guess that half end up at a nearby office or 2 and get something done.  That is my best guess based on folks who I sent away, coming back to ask my advice after they've had work done after I wouldn't do it.  The other 40%, I'm not sure what happens to and these figures are just a guess at best.

Now if a 24 year old with modest hairloss, good donor hair, and a good family history comes in, we'll have an involved discussion about options including surgery.  I tell EVERYONE that in my opinion there are really only 3 big hair mistakes to avoid.  First, getting a big scar(often avoidable by surgical technique and limited donor strip width).  Second, having or placing too little hair on too much bald head and winding up looking like a chia pet(also avoidable by concentrating on the front, or the back, but not spreading hair around or trying "prophyllactic transplants".  And third, bringing the hairline too low.   Its this last one that is the problem in 24 year olds... they want to look like all of their peers, but as I tell them, if they have that low straight hairline at 46, like me, they'll look goofy.  So I'll propose a pretty conservative hairline and emphasize that they may loose significantly more hair in the future and they'll need to have more work done if that is the case.  Plus, I then make them go home and sleep on it even if they want to schedule asap....

That is not a foolproof way of ensuring happiness, but an educated patient, a conservative hairline, and realistic expectations are an excellent start to making the correct decisions.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## mattj

Dr Lindsey, I don't think your hairline makes you look goofy. My dad always maintained his teenage hairline and I see a lot of men, including those in the 60+ age bracket, with low hairlines. I think if anything the reaction from most people would be admiration or envy. Positive, definitely.
Your advice is good, but that specific opinion of yours doesn't make sense to me. Actually, it would make more sense coming for someone who wasn't blessed with your hair.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Thanks

I actually wasn't implying that I looked goofy, although there are those who may feel that way.  Rather, if I, at age 46 had a 24 year old hairline, I would look goofy.

You buy a transplanted hairline to last a long time.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

That's not too young.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Thanks
> 
> I actually wasn't implying that I looked goofy, although there are those who may feel that way.  *Rather, if I, at age 46 had a 24 year old hairline, I would look goofy.*
> 
> You buy a transplanted hairline to last a long time.
> 
> Dr. Lindsey McLean VA


 Depends what your hairstyle is imo.

Now, a 46 year old with a 14 year old's hairline would look funny.

----------

